# New Here.



## atvbulldog (Nov 12, 2011)

47 years old, 6', 232 been lifting off and on 32 years now. Been on for last 2 1/2 years. Muscle memory is great and I am back up to 19" cold 20" pumped arms. I hate to start with a question but. Took DMZ rx for 6 weeks two tablets per day. Only other major supplement is Androgel for TRT. I take blood work every two months no matter what and my AST (52) and ALT (80) came back elevated. I expected this to some degree having only stopped taking DMZ for around 10 days before blood work. All the rest lipid panel etc. came back fine. I would appreciate any input from more experienced people. Yes, the DMZ worked incredibly well for me. Strength, mass and definition. Nice to meet everyone here.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*atvbulldog* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, will do. I figured that may be the case.


----------



## brazey (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the board.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board!! You will get the right answers and help in this forum!!


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Browncoatjw (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome brah!


----------



## brucen (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone. This seems like a knowledgeable cool site. I am new to social sites and have only used web for business for last fifteen years. (Of course a little porn surfing as well.)


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

glad to have ya


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## BigKevKris (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome I'm new too. Lots of helpful stuff on here.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 23, 2011)

*Welcome*



atvbulldog said:


> 47 years old, 6', 232 been lifting off and on 32 years now. Been on for last 2 1/2 years. Muscle memory is great and I am back up to 19" cold 20" pumped arms. I hate to start with a question but. Took DMZ rx for 6 weeks two tablets per day. Only other major supplement is Androgel for TRT. I take blood work every two months no matter what and my AST (52) and ALT (80) came back elevated. I expected this to some degree having only stopped taking DMZ for around 10 days before blood work. All the rest lipid panel etc. came back fine. I would appreciate any input from more experienced people. Yes, the DMZ worked incredibly well for me. Strength, mass and definition. Nice to meet everyone here.


 

How's it going Bulldog -stumbled upon a cool place.

DMZ is an outstanding product -I'm growing as we speak. I hav'nt  check m level's yet - so I have no valid input, but great question bro.  Def gave me something to think about, and research.

-Mac














 Originally Posted by *heavyiron* 

 
It actually is amazing for an OTC.



END of Week 2
​


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!

Liver enzymes are fine just retest in a month or so.


----------

